# Pygo ID



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I purchased this bastard from the LFS today thinking he is a piraya. He is a finger chaser and has amazing coloring. Already finger chasing in the new tank after 30 minutes. He lost some color due to the hour ride home but what do you guys think. He is around 5". I do not know why he still has his spots? I figured $25 you can't go wrong.......so wild colored, mean red belly or piraya? What do you guys think?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I just read where piraya do not have black spots so I guess I answered my own question. He is still meaner than hell so I guess he was worth it LOL!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

cobrafox46 said:


> I just read where piraya do not have black spots so I guess I answered my own question. He is still meaner than hell so I guess he was worth it LOL!


Yep its 100% a red.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I've read where they generally don't lose their spots til around the 6" range. Nice looking P though.


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

I new it was to good to be true but I guess he is save from life in a 20 gallon tank LOL! THis guy has flames going up his whole body. I will get pics when he gets less stressed. Here is one of him showing a little more color. It just sucks having only 1 RB but the guy is not skittish and will chase anything around the tank. F*ck it.....$25. I


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Congrats on the new tank and fish.
I love the look of the bow front really really nice


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

^^Thanks! Yeah Feef, could not pass the tank up for the price.


----------



## gtc (Nov 5, 2008)

Nice pick ups man, post some pics whenever you're done the new tank.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

congrats man on your new p. he looks great


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Def. A red but damn it's a beaut! You gonna keep it solo?


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> cobrafox46 Posted Jun 24 2009, 04:16 PM
> I just read where piraya do not have black spots so I guess I answered my own question. He is still meaner than hell so I guess he was worth it LOL!


Where ever you read that, its wrong.

Juvenile P. piraya


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

hastatus said:


> > cobrafox46 Posted Jun 24 2009, 04:16 PM
> > I just read where piraya do not have black spots so I guess I answered my own question. He is still meaner than hell so I guess he was worth it LOL!
> 
> 
> ...


 but not when they're five inches..i have a 4"er and you can't see any spots on them.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> but not when they're five inches..i have a 4"er and you can't see any spots on them.


They are there, just covered by shiny scales.


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

id be inclined to say thats a super red


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

assclown said:


> id be inclined to say thats a super red


i agree.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

cobrafox46 said:


> I just read where piraya do not have black spots so I guess I answered my own question. He is still meaner than hell so I guess he was worth it LOL!


They do but they lose their spots at a much younger age. My pirayas were losing theirs already at the 2"+ range.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> They do but they lose their spots at a much younger age. My pirayas were losing theirs already at the 2"+ range.


I'll say it again, they do not lose their spots. You just can't see them from the brillient scales.


----------



## Alex 22 (Jun 13, 2009)

Thats a nice redbelly...


----------



## Piranha Dan (Nov 11, 2007)

That's a Red with amazingly nice coloration. One of mine had a couple of "flames" extending above his midline like that when he was little. They disappeared as he got older though.


----------



## Sacrifice (Sep 24, 2006)

assclown said:


> id be inclined to say thats a super red


I was just thinking the same thing


----------



## luckydemonz5 (Jul 24, 2009)

Great pick up


----------

